# Suit and Tie Jobs



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...working in an office.

I've been doing "Job Search Training" as part of what I have to do to get government benefits until I'm employed. It's from 9:30 to 4:30, searching the net and newspapers for jobs and applying; and the rest of the time we get lectured and quizzed on interviews and things like this.

Now, I think it's pretty good -helps you "stay in the game" even when you're not in it. (Though I must say, I'm glad that my anxiety is mostly gone, otherwise I'd find doing interviews pretty hard...)

Well, staying looking at a computer screen and in an office for so long just makes me think how I don't want an office job. I'd rather be out-and-about, preferably doing something that is sociable and helping the community; or otherwise I'd rather be doing hand crafting.

Office jobs just seem mundane and draining. 
.....

What do you think? How appealing is working in an office to you?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

my first office job that i had i wore a tie and button down shirt. i wish all my jobs were like this. it just looks better


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

Office, fine. Ties and suits, NUUUUHHHHH...

I've worked in a small web company where everybody was dressed smart except me. I came to work everyday wearing combat boots. xD I would have gotten fired if I wasn't the graphic designer. >


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

It looks good in public, but I don't want to work for eight or twelve hours wearing one.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Ya, it looks a like pain to wear so much haha. But it sure looks good on most guys.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Technically I work in an office but it's not some corporate suit and tie bs thing. So could not do that.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Suit and tie don't bother me. In fact I'm probably in the minority who'd prefer it that way. As nubly said, "it just looks better".

Office job, though? Depends on the office... I had an "office job" at a college where I worked with good people (teachers, students and other office staff). I had a decent time there. 

But if it's some mundane job in a windowless four-wall cubicle working among a bunch of politicians trying to one-up each other? FORGET IT. No thanks, I'm not a robot.


----------



## chummy (Oct 19, 2008)

There's nothing better than a guy in a dark suit and nerdy glasses


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Just Lurking said:


> Suit and tie don't bother me. In fact I'm probably in the minority who'd prefer it that way. As nubly said, "it just looks better".
> 
> Office job, though? Depends on the office... I had an "office job" at a college where I worked with good people (teachers, students and other office staff). I had a decent time there.
> 
> But if it's some mundane job in a windowless four-wall cubicle working among a bunch of politicians trying to one-up each other? FORGET IT. No thanks, I'm not a robot.


Me too.. i like wearing a suit and tie, long as it fits properly. I've also worked in a college and yeah, it's nice... well, some of them have management staff that like to cause drama for everyone but you get that pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

When I was younger and thought about what I wanted to be when I grew up, I saw myself in some sort of office job. Now, I'm not so sure anymore. I'm pretty tired of sitting on my *** all day long.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

I'd love one, but can't seem to find any I'm qualified for. Everyone I know with an office job sits around wasting time on internet forums 80% of the time. I already had to wear a uniform in high school so that wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Id work in an office if it didnt mean that I had to wear a shirt and tie.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I'll vote for ANYTHING where men walk around in suits all day. Mmm.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I would go nuts if I was forced to wear a suit and work all day in an office. I need something more stimulating...I love working with my hands and building things. I've never liked dressing up either, I'm most comfortable in jeans and a T-shirt although I wear uniforms at work.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

I wear a shirt and tie most of the time, and I like the outfit because it's a no-brainer. It keeps the SA at bay. Having practice at dressing up also helps lower the anxiety level at weddings, graduations, etc.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

sanspants08 said:


> I wear a shirt and tie most of the time


...a shirt and tie 'sans pant's -get it?! Get it?!!

(ok, crappy joke! But "sans" does mean 'without' in French, doesn't it?)


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I find the office job appealing, although I would miss having the freedom to wear all my ugly, comfy clothes to work.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm not into ties. I wear them to job interviews and funerals that's about it. I do find it oddly appropriate to go into these dreaded situations wearing a noose around my neck.


----------

